# Build a table saw boom arm dust collector?



## newbirdhunter (Mar 17, 2013)

Howdy folks,

In the fight against dust in my small garage shop, I have a 2HP Grizzly dust collector and I just finished installing a Rikon air filtration system. I have a Ridgid 4512 10" table saw that I would like to install an overhead boom arm dust collector onto but I cannot seem to find either an after-market offering or a DIY version for this model saw.

Any help locating either would be appreciated as would any ideas on how to build one.

Thanks,

Frank


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

This guy has a very good blog on how to make a over head dust collector for a table saw.
http://lumberjocks.com/djg/blog/35566


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

Have a look in what in my "SUVA guard": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/86109, maybe will help you to 
get some ideas


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Search for the Badger Pond overarm guard…..I can't get the friggin' link to work on the pdf file.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

here's a ghetto version using an OEM blade guard adn some 1.2" black threaded pipe and fittings i had lying around. if i were doing it for "real", i'd go with 3.4" pipe:




























suspending it from the wall allows it to service both of my table saws without them being in "exactly" the right spot. collection is via my shop vac, which activates along with my 50-850 via two daisy chained ivac switches.


----------



## Marv88 (Mar 14, 2013)

This is my shop made version…
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/shop-built-table-saw-overarm-dust-collection-hood-45394/


----------



## newbirdhunter (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks guys. Lots of great ideas to consider.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I looked the saw up. It seems to have a riving knife, which gets
you off the hook considerably. That means the knife travels
up and down with the blade. That means you can mount a 
guard to the knife and not fight with it like a splitter-mount
guard. Then it's just a matter of running a hose with
some play in it suspended from the ceiling, no boom arm
required.

The only major advantage of a boom arm (not to speak
of disadvantages like the arm getting in the way) is that
the guard can be used in non-through cuts - in which
case the topside dust collection is a null point.


----------

